# Paid Volunteer Work ??



## susiekay (Aug 20, 2008)

I understand that this is a somewhat oxymoronic statement, but I believe that there are certain 'volunteer' jobs for retirees, where the pay is just a stipend.
I have retired a little earlier than originally planned, but I am still fit and healthy and rather than look for work in the normal sector, (perhaps robbing a younger person of a job), I would like to be helping others.

Does anyone know of some sort of 'volunteer' work that doesn't actually cost anything. Most of the sites I have looked at seem to charge the same as for a normal holiday - something that is a little beyond my means.

Willing to travel and work anywhere, but unable to foot the bill as such.

Thanks for taking the time to read this through.

Susie Kay


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Good question!, I´m in a similar position. Rob


----------



## susiekay (Aug 20, 2008)

*Maybe we could help each other out*



rjnpenang said:


> Good question!, I´m in a similar position. Rob



Well perhaps we should keep in touch - maybe we could help each other out.
I am actively looking at the moment, if I hear of something I could let you know. Perhaps you could let me have your email?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

susiekay said:


> Well perhaps we should keep in touch - maybe we could help each other out.
> I am actively looking at the moment, if I hear of something I could let you know. Perhaps you could let me have your email?


Not yet Susie, but you can PM me (after you´ve done 5 posts), click on the green button. Rob


----------



## susiekay (Aug 20, 2008)

oh, o.k. 
PM ?

Susie


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

susiekay said:


> oh, o.k. PM ?Susie


PM = Private Message


----------



## susiekay (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Chris - I'm not usually this dumb, lol.


----------

